# Jeet Kune Do/JKD Grappling Seminar



## simplicity (Sep 8, 2008)

*Purple Dragon Studio Presents* ​ 
*Lloyd Kennedy & John McNabney*​ 
_Jeet Kune Do/JKD Grappling Seminar_​_Detroit__, __Michigan_​_April 25 & 26, 2009_​ 

*COME TRAIN WITH AN OLD SCHOOL JU JUTSU COACH & A SERIOUS 2nd **GEN**. JEET KUNE DO INSTRUCTOR!*​ 

Lloyd Kennedy is a master practitioner of Jujutsu and fighting tactics, with over four decades of experience in training for combat and defensive purposes. He has taught seminars all over the world, and has many decades of experience teaching a complete form of Jujutsu using modern methods of training with classical principles.

John McNabney has taught JKD from Manhattan, NY to San Diego, CA and has been training for over three and half decades. He was interviewed in a book on Jeet Kune Do called Descendents of the Dragon by Paul Bax. If you ever have been interested in learning JKD; then John will help you on your journey, by pointing the way for JKD knowledge. *Please bring focus pads, gloves, shin guards, headgear, mouth guard. There will be some contact training going down!*


*Need a Fyler? 
e-mail us at: ctr1964@aol.com 

*Purple Dragon Studio*
*19381 East Ten Mile Rd*
*Roseville, MI48066*
(586) 445-3525 
www.purpledragonstudio.com 

Place: Purple Dragon Studio 
Date: April 25 & 26, 2009 
Time: 10:00 a.m. - 12:00 noon (Time is for both days) 
12:00 noon. - 1:00 p.m. (Lunch break) 
1:00 p.m. - 3:00 p.m.

*Cost: Both days $ 150 early registration, at the door $ 180 *Send money order or cashiers check only to:Purple Dragon Studio, Inc. 19381 E. Ten mile Rd. Roseville, MI 48066*

* *You can pay me through Paypal as well at e-mail ctr1964@aol.com *
** You can pay at my website at Dragon Store 64, as well.*
**Must be post-marked before April 11 st, 2009 for registration.*
**No refunds service or sales-----Purple Dragon Studio Management*




*Baymont Inn & Suites*
20675 13 Mile Rd 
Roseville, MiI 48066
(586) 296-6910

*Microtel Inn & Suites*
20313 13 Mile Rd 
Roseville, MI 48066
(586) 415-1000

*Red Roof Inn*
31800 Little Mack Ave
Roseville, MI 48066
(586) 296-0310

*Exctended Stay America*
20200 13 Mile Rd
Roseville, MI 48066
(586) 294-0141

*Best Western Georgian Inn*
31327 Gratiot Ave
Roseville, MI 48066
(586) 294-0400

*Holiday Express Hotel*
31900 Little Mack
Roseville, MI 48066
(586) 285-5800


----------



## simplicity (Oct 15, 2008)

Anyone interested in coming to this seminar, from this forum?


Keep "IT" Real,
John McNabney


----------



## Semper Fi (Oct 16, 2008)

John,

I'm interested.  I am going to ping some friends/relatives to see if they would also be interested in making a trip up.


----------



## simplicity (Oct 17, 2008)

Semper Fi said:


> John,
> 
> I'm interested. I am going to ping some friends/relatives to see if they would also be interested in making a trip up.


 
Great! If you need a flyer, e-mail me at: ctr1964@aol.com. I will send you one. Also, if I can be of any help to you just let me know. Thanks, for the interest.


Keep "IT" Real,
John McNabney


----------



## simplicity (Dec 3, 2008)

Only four months away, if you are coming to this seminar. If you have any question about this seminar or hosting one with me let me know. Thanks!


Keep "IT" Real,
John McNabney (2nd Gen. JKD Instructor)


----------



## simplicity (Mar 19, 2009)

Just a month away, hope to see you... 


Keep "IT" Real,
John McNabney


----------



## simplicity (Apr 21, 2009)

This weekend is the seminar, hope to see you there...


Keep "IT" Real,
John McNabney


----------

